# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Unable to open my eyes - being restricted

## AfterHours

Had a WBTB morning and had a pretty clear short LD and then woke up.  I induced another one and then another, and both times I was unable to really open my eyes.  I stood up out of bed in one of them and blindly fumbled for a T.V. remote to do a reality check just to make sure.  

However hard I tried to force my dream eyes open they wouldn't budge.  A few times I tried so hard that my actual left eye opened up and I saw the wall of my bedroom, almost split-screen style with my dark, shady LD.  I was able to open my physical eyes but not my dream eyes.

This isn't a usual re-occuring problem, but it has happened before and it's quite annoying.  Any advice?

----------


## Flavour of Night

In my experience, when I'm thinking I'm opening my real eyes, I'm usually actually opening my dream eyes.  I wouldn't put so much effort into the idea of "opening" your eyes since they are dream eyes.. think more of simply seeing with them, ignoring for a moment the concept of eyelids... you don't need eyelids in your dreams.  Heck.. I never even blink in my LD's unless I decide to blink, and sometimes, I register the action of blinking but my view remains the same.

----------


## Zimmerman

this happens to me a lot as well, i've noticed that it happens more often if i enter the dream via WILD.  it can be really frustrating for me since it really feels like it hinders my control and i can't do anything about it most of the time.  i just sit there for a while trying to get my eyes open  ::shock::  (often times i feel paralyzed while this happens also) until i wake up.  if anyone else has any insight i'd also be eager to know more about what can be done to stop this problem.

----------


## Amelaclya

I've had this happen to me during a false awakening.  I agree with Dan, just pretend you can see through your eyelids.  That always seemed to work for me.  Once you can see, your brain will be tricked into thinking your eyes are open and you'll no longer feel like they are closed.

----------


## AfterHours

Yeah Zimmerman it happens to me only during WILD as well.  Again its a rare occurence, but still annoying.

----------


## DrTechnical

Unfortunately, this is going to plague you until you resolve the problem. By handling the situation unsuccessfully in the past, you continue the karmic thread creating the problem in the first place.

Next time it happens, just stop and relax. Then confidently think about resolving the problem. You might plan ahead and say "OK, next time it happens, I'll relax, be confident and slowely open my eyes", or you might choose to visualize your surroundings through your eye lids which will ultimately make them disappear anyway.

It's all about relaxation, confidence and minimization of a poor emotional reaction to the problem.

I had this issue over the last month a few times and I've resolved it.

----------


## AfterHours

Okay, thanks for the advice.  Although it was never a big deal, I have a feeling that just talking about it is going to make it appear more frequently now...hehe.  Atleast I have an idea of how to tackle it.

----------

